# Quellmoos wie pflanzen?



## Teichforum.info (18. Feb. 2004)

Nabend zusammen!

Habe hier im Forum gelesen, dass __ Quellmoos ein guter Sauerstoffspender ist. Wollte es im Frühjahr auch mal in meinem Teich einsetzen mit einigen anderen Unterwasserpflanzen, da ich diese Zone in meinem Teich bisher stark vernachlässigt hab.  Meine Frage ist wie pflanze ich das Quellmoos? In einen Topf, einfach nur einsetzen ohne Topf oder wie? Und wie schnell wächst es bzw breitet es sich aus ?

mfg 
Patrick


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Patrick,

__ Quellmoos ist schwerer als Wasser und wächst überall von alleine an. Deswegen ist es möglich es einfach in den Teich zu werfen und sich selbst zu überlassen. Du kannst es aber natürlich auch topfen oder in den Bodengrund drücken. Es wächst ziemlich schnell wenn der Teich wärmer und nährstoffreich ist (eine Pflanze ist hier einmal in einem Sommer fast einen halben Qm groß geworden).

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Feb. 2004)

@Werner:

Gut wieder eine Pflanze mehr die ich im Frühjahr bei Dir bestellen werde   

Mich interessiert noch der Spreizende Hahnenfuss, hat der mehr Blüten als der normale? Und ist er auch winterhart? Hab noch nie was davon gehört!

mfg
Patrick


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Patrick,

der spreizende __ Hahnenfuß hat genauso viele Blüten wie der 'normale' __ Wasserhahnenfuß. Ich finde ihn die attraktivere Pflanze, denn seine Blättchen sehen hübscher aus (kürzere Quirle). Merkwürdigerweise wird er sehr selten angeboten obwohl er früher überall vorkam und auch sehr gut mit nährstoffreichem Wasser zurecht kommt. Als heimische Pflanze ist er absolut winterhart.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Mai 2004)

@ Werner:

Also ich hab ja so ein __ Quellmoos bei Dir bestellt Werner und es ist auch echt super gewachsen, was mich allerdings stört, aber da bin ich vermutlich selbst schuld ist, dass dort immer so viele Fadenalgen rumhängen, dass das Ganze selbst aussieht wie Fadenalgen. Es ist bei mir auch an der Wasseroberfläche.

Jetzt hab ichs ganz gefrustet mal an Rand gezogen, wächst das auch so halb an der Luft? Oder soll ich es lieber in die Teichmitte befördern (auf -1,20 und es dort mit einem Stein beschweren oder wat kann ich tun, damit mir das wieder besser gefällt?

@ all - vielleicht hat ja sonst noch jemand mit Quellmoos Erfahrungen????


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo Susanne,

bei mir wächst das __ Quellmoos an ganz unterschiedlichen Stellen. Ein Teil davon wächst ganz brav am Grund vom Teich. Anderes hat sich zwischen __ Binsen und Simsen angesiedelt und wächst da um die Halme, da bildet es dann sogar eine Überwasserform.

Ich würde es mal mit einem Stein beschweren und im Teich versenken. Wahrscheinlich steigt es wegen der Fadenalgen an die Oberfläche. Da fangen sich nämlich die Luftblasen drin und dann gehts mit dem Auftrieb nach oben ...

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo Werner,

das klingt so einläuchtend, dass sogar ich das verstanden hab   

Danke - werd es also morgen mal baden schicken  :razz:


----------

